

Bitcoin's Volatility Problem: Why Today's Selloff Won't Be the Last - tokenadult
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-12-05/bitcoins-volatility-problem-why-todays-sell-off-wont-be-the-last

======
infra178
What selloff?

~~~
tokenadult
What news of the price are you following?

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/05/bitcoin-
pr...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/05/bitcoin-price-
tumbles-chinese-central-bank-warning)

~~~
infra178
[http://bitcointicker.co](http://bitcointicker.co)

